

Apple or Google? - rainmaker23
http://www.forbes.com/sites/panosmourdoukoutas/2012/10/02/apple-or-google/

======
michaelpinto
"Apple is spending too much time fighting legal battles instead of market
battles" ...all of which are proxy battles with Google.

